# My computer is going crazy !!!



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2022)

In the last few days, my computer is going crazy. Before I had all my connections on the bottom of the page,now all of  a sudden they are on the top.Also I never had to sign in to a site I always visited,but now I have to sign in,even in here the Senior forum. It's driving me crazy !


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 3, 2022)

>>>>>


----------



## Kika (Mar 3, 2022)

I feel your pain!!  That happened to me on several consecutive days, more than once in recent months.
I tried all kinds of things after researching possible solutions.  Nothing worked.  After a few days of misery, it corrected itself.   I hope the same is true for you. 
@JustinCase Hmmm, I have to pay attention next time to see if it happens on Wednesday or Thursday mornings.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 3, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> In the last few days, my computer is going crazy. Before I had all my connections on the bottom of the page,now all of  a sudden they are on the top.Also I never had to sign in to a site I always visited,but now I have to sign in,even in here the Senior forum. It's driving me crazy !


Sounds like maybe you inadvertently "dragged" your bottom Taskbar to the top of the screen.  Assuming you are using the Microsoft Windows operating system, try the following:
Move the Taskbar back to the bottom

    1.Right click on an unused area of the taskbar.
    2.Make sure that “Lock the taskbar” is UNchecked.
    3.Left click and hold in that unused area of the taskbar.
    4.Drag the taskbar to the side of the screen you want it.
    5.Release the mouse.
    6.Right click in an unused area of the taskbar, and make sure that “Lock the taskbar” is CHECKED.
https://askleo.com/how-do-i-move-the-taskbar-back-to-the-bottom/

As for your having to log in to sites, sounds like somehow your browser cookies and history got deleted.
What browser are you using?


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 3, 2022)

>>>>>


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Sounds like maybe you inadvertently "dragged" your bottom Taskbar to the top of the screen.  Assuming you are using the Microsoft Windows operating system, try the following:
> Move the Taskbar back to the bottom
> 
> 1.Right click on an unused area of the taskbar.
> ...


 Thank you for your help. I was able to get the Taskbar back to the bottom. Now I'll try getting the log in corrected.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Mar 3, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Sounds like maybe you inadvertently "dragged" your bottom Taskbar to the top of the screen.  Assuming you are using the Microsoft Windows operating system, try the following:
> Move the Taskbar back to the bottom
> 
> 1.Right click on an unused area of the taskbar.
> ...


CORRECT!  My husband did this to our computer years ago, went on to bed and I ended up having to spend about 4 hours figuring it out!


----------

